
Cub Linux: Chromium and Ubuntu = Cub - nikolay
https://cublinux.com/
======
sjroot
This looks fantastic. One of my favorite aspects of Chromium OS is its user
interface. I am excited to get something like that with the power of Ubuntu
behind it!

~~~
whyagaindavid
Try neverware's cloudready. Far better and looks exactly like chromeOS but
with wider hardware support.

[http://www.neverware.com/](http://www.neverware.com/)

------
beagle3
Is there a reason this must be an ISO? or can it be repackaged as an "apt-get
install cublinux" and be available on an existing Ubuntu system (perhaps as
just another session)?

There's a debian repository at
[https://bintray.com/cublinux/deb](https://bintray.com/cublinux/deb) but I
didn't find a master/virtual package.

------
Buetol
Looks like for now it's very much a theme over a classic xfce desktop with a
custom launcher. Here's a few screenshots:

[https://i.imgur.com/o6inmTj.png](https://i.imgur.com/o6inmTj.png)

[https://i.imgur.com/blZ4un2.png](https://i.imgur.com/blZ4un2.png)

~~~
whyagaindavid
Thanks for the screenshots. I could not find any even on the homepage of
cublinux!

------
kogepathic
Looks quite nice! I've always found Chrome/Chromium OS a pain as a developer
due to the amount of effort required to get a suitable development environment
working.

How are you handling updates though?

Ubuntu is very much a release based distribution, and Chrome OS is rolling
release.

------
kiyundai
Seems a little similar to galliumOS
[https://www.galliumos.org/](https://www.galliumos.org/)

~~~
smenus
I think the difference is that this isn't only targeted at existing ChromeOS
devices. However, both make me want to try a ChromeBook.

~~~
emdd
Especially now that they are moving into full HD screens and 4/32 configs
instead of 2/16\. That was a horrible idea. Oh, and away from those Atom
processors. This most recent gen and next gen should (IMO), be significant
upgrades.

